# me gustó que



## usstriker

Siempre dudo de qué tengo que poner después de 'me gustó que/ me encantó que'. Obviamente me refiero al pasado.

Por ejemplo:
Me gustó que me lo dijiste - Me gustó que me lo dijeras.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ErOtto

usstriker said:


> Me gustó *lo* que me lo dijiste
> Me gustó que me lo dijeras.
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
Un placer.


----------



## flljob

Cuando s*ó*lo informas qué te gustó, puedes decir: me gustó que me lo dijiste, con indicativo.
Y sí, los españoles van a protestar.
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Y sí, los españoles van a protestar.
> Saludos



En efecto

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Me  sumo a la protesta


----------



## kreiner

Yo no protesto, pero desde España me siento incómodo con ese indicativo. Para decir "me gustó que me lo dijiste" tendría que ser capaz de decir "me gusta que me lo dices", y la verdad es que no me sale.


----------



## flljob

Me gusta que siempre protest*a*n en una discusión como esta.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

flljob said:


> Me gusta que siempre protest*a*n en una discusión como esta.
> 
> Saludos


 
Por eso protestamos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Me gusta que siempre protest*a*n en una discusión como esta.
> 
> Saludos



No protestamos, somos pacíficos; sólo rezongamos por lo bajo...

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Me gusta y me sorprende que siempre cumpl*e*n mi expectativa.

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Por los ejemplos que estás poniendo, flljob, veo que en México (y quizá en otros países americanos) usáis bastante el indicativo en estas construcciones. Para poner el indicativo aquí, yo tendría que cambiar la conjunción: "me gusta porque siempre cumplen mi expectativa". Pero no sé si tú ves aquí el matiz causal.


----------



## flljob

¿Este _que_, no es igual a este _que_?

*Que *no le enturbia el pecho 
de los soberbios grandes el estado, 
ni del dorado techo 
se admira, fabricado 
del sabio Moro, en jaspe sustentado...

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Yo diría que no, ya que en el poema de Fray Luis yo lo interpreto como un "que" causal.


----------



## flljob

¿Y _porque_ no es causal? Igual que este que:

*no quieras enviarme *
*de hoy más ya mensajero,*
*que no saben decirme lo que quiero.*

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Pues a eso me refiero. El "que" causal lleva el indicativo. Pero en la frase propuesta en el hilo, me cuesta mucho entenderlo así (y, en todo caso, exigiría una coma).

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo también lo interpreto como un que causal, igual que este último ejemplo (de hecho, repara en la coma, aquí obligatoria). En *me gusta que*..., en cambio, veo una subordinada sustantiva.

Edito: me crucé con kreiner. Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pues sí, es una subordinada sustantiva. Evidentemente el _que_ de _me gusta que siempre cumples_, con indicativo, introduce una subordinada sustantiva. 
Al parecer, también en Colombia diferencian entre: _me gusta que siempre protesten_ y _me gusta que siempre protestan_.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Pues sí, es una subordinada sustantiva. Evidentemente el _que_ de _me gusta que siempre cumples_, con indicativo, introduce una subordinada sustantiva.
> Al parecer, también en Colombia diferencian entre: _me gusta que siempre protesten_ y _me gusta que siempre protestan_.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, ya sé que por allí tenéis este uso. Por aquí, para tener este valor causal (y regir indicativo) debería llevar una coma:
_
Me gusta, que siempre protestan._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿Pero es correcto separar con coma el sujeto del predicado? _Que siempre protestan_ es el sujeto, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

¡Pobre usstriker!


----------



## kreiner

Peter, me lo has quitado de la boca... o de los dedos. Yo creo que a este punto todos conocemos la posición de cada uno. Mejor no darle más vueltas...


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> ¡Pobre usstriker!



¡Bienvenido!



flljob said:


> ¿Pero es correcto separar con coma el sujeto del predicado? _Que siempre protestan_ es el sujeto, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos



Yo entiendo que sería correcto:
_
2.5. Introduce oraciones subordinadas causales explicativas, con sentido equivalente a porque: «Me voy, que tengo que vigilar a Rigoberto» (Quintero Esperando [Cuba 1996]). Normalmente van pospuestas y la coma que precede a la oración introducida por que es obligatoria._


----------



## flljob

A ver, estimados. Esto ya se discutió:
Me gusta que me llames (subjunctive after gustar)

Mensajes 21, 29 y 38, de un colombiano; pero el mejor es el 34.

El indicativo y el subjuntivo tienen un sentido completamente diferentes en nuestros dialectos, y por lo tanto, más riqueza expresiva.

Nada de ¡Pobre usstriker!

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> A ver, estimados. Esto ya se discutió:
> Me gusta que me llames (subjunctive after gustar)
> 
> Mensajes 21, 29 y 38, de un colombiano.
> 
> Nada de ¡Pobre usstriker!
> 
> Saludos



Lo sabemos, lo sabemos. Si sólo rezongábamos...

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Conste que yo sigo rezongando por lo bajo


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Conste que yo sigo rezongando por lo bajo



¡Auss, auss! ¡Sit!


----------



## Colchonero

Vale, vale. Ni mil palabras más. (Pero....)


----------



## ErOtto

Para "desmarear" a usstriker:

Si tu pregunta iba dirigida a los que hablamos el español (sustantivo) español (adjetivo)... se usa el subjuntivo... porque tenemos _menos riqueza expresiva_. 

Si tu pregunta era más global, que sepas que en otras zonas hispanoparlantes...



flljob said:


> El indicativo y el subjuntivo tienen un sentido completamente diferentes en nuestros dialectos, y por lo tanto, más riqueza expresiva.


 


Saludos
Er


----------



## flljob

ErOtto said:


> Para "desmarear" a usstriker:
> 
> Si tu pregunta iba dirigida a los que hablamos el español (sustantivo) español (adjetivo)... se usa el subjuntivo... porque tenemos _menos riqueza expresiva_.
> 
> Si tu pregunta era más global, que sepas que en otras zonas hispanoparlantes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 
No te desanimes, Erotto, según este artículo, esta riqueza expresiva se da en todo el mundo hispanohablante. Aunque tal vez hay algunas víctimas del _correctismo normativista_.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

¿Seré una de las víctimas del _correctismo normativista_? Después de leer el hilo completo, me sigue pareciendo mal lo de:

_Me gustó que me lo dijiste._

En mi uso personal, hubiera empleado el subjuntivo:

_Me gustó que me lo dijeras._

...e incluso, dependiendo del pasado:

_Me gustó que me lo hayas dicho._


----------



## flljob

¿Qué opinas de:  _me gusta que los ingleses *son* muy puntuales_. ¿Dirías _me gusta que los ingleses *sean* muy puntuales_?
Para mí está claro que hay una gran diferencia. Yo no digo que se use el indicativo forzosamente. Lo que digo es el uso de indicativo depende de la intención del emisor. Lo que digo es que el uso de los modos no es intercambiable.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Va a parecer que quiero evitar enfrentarme a tu ejemplo, pero la primera oración simplemente no me gusta. Para el caso diría:

_Me gusta la puntualidad de los ingleses._ 

Pero en el caso específico de una sola persona, le diría:

_Me gusta que *seas* puntual
Me gusta tu puntualidad._

Pero no:
_Me gusta que eres puntual_.


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> Va a parecer que quiero evitar enfrentarme a tu ejemplo, pero la primera oración simplemente no me gusta. Para el caso diría:
> 
> _Me gusta la puntualidad de los ingleses._
> 
> Pero en el caso específico de una sola persona, le diría:
> 
> _Me gusta que *seas* puntual
> Me gusta tu puntualidad._
> 
> Pero no:
> _Me gusta que eres puntual_.



O _me gusta lo puntual que eres._


----------



## jorgema

Lurrezko oinak said:


> O _me gusta lo puntual que eres._



Claro, si ya estamos puestos a emplear el verbo en indicativo. Igualmente, se evita la forma que aquí nos ocupa.


----------



## flljob

¿Y por qué no _me gusta lo puntual que *seas*_?
Gracias, Lurrezko, veo que nos empezamos a entender.
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> ¿Y por qué no _me gusta lo puntual que *seas*_?
> Gracias, Lurrezko, veo que nos empezamos a entender.
> Saludos



Pues no te sé decir, porque no me suena bien.

Es curioso que con otros verbos sí exista un matiz:
_
Me importa/preocupa lo puntual que eres.
Me importa/preocupa lo puntual que seas._

Pero con el verbo* gustar* no me suena bien el subjuntivo. ¿A ti te suena natural?

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Tal vez porque en _Me importa/me preocupa lo puntual que *seas*_ hay un matiz de futuro que no tendría sentido si se dijera _Me gusta lo puntual que seas_.

_Me gusta lo que eres._

...pero:

¿_Me gusta lo que seas_? No me resulta natural.


----------



## cbrena

A mí con el verbo gustar el subjuntivo me suena bien en el ejemplo de flijob, pero añado el artículo: _me gusta *el* que los ingleses *sean* muy puntuales._

En los casos que habéis discutido posteriormente:

_Me gusta que* seas* puntual_ o _Me gusta lo puntual que *eres.*_


----------



## Aviador

Mientras estudio más el tema y como al leer las intervenciones en este hilo alguien podría pensar que es general en América el uso del indicativo en las frases como la de la consulta de usstriker, quisiera advertir que en Chile a nadie se le ocurriría usar el idicativo. No me imagino a nadie, ni siquiera a una persona con poca instrucción, hacerlo. De hecho, este hilo me recordó a un amigo francés a quien siempre regañabamos por su uso del indicativo en frases semejantes. Es decir, _me gustó que me lo dijiste_ me suena al castellano de quien no lo domina bien; me suena al castellano de mi amigo francés.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciocoroll

Pues yo soy mexicano y tampoco he escuchado que alguien use el indicativo para eso


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> Mientras estudio más el tema y como al leer las intervenciones en este hilo alguien podría pensar que es general en América el uso del indicativo en las frases como la de la consulta de usstriker, quisiera advertir que en Chile a nadie se le ocurriría usar el idicativo. No me imagino a nadie, ni siquiera a una persona con poca instrucción, hacerlo. De hecho, este hilo me recordó a un amigo francés a quien siempre regañabamos por su uso del indicativo en frases semejantes. Es decir, _me gustó que me lo dijiste_ me suena al castellano de quien no lo domina bien; me suena al castellano de mi amigo francés.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ya dije que se usan los dos modos. También dije que existe una enorme diferencia entre usar el indicativo o el subjuntivo, que de ninguna manera el uso de uno excluye el uso del otro. En el artículo que adjunté anteriormente, se estudiaron muchas ciudades, dos de ellas españolas y varias hispanoamericanas, incluyendo Buenos Aires y Santiago. En esta última, en el 45% de las oraciones estudiadas, usaban el indicativo, mientras que en México la usaban el 40%, y en Buenos Aires el 67%.

Saludos


----------

